# Tiger's Niece Shoots 75 in LPGA Debut



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

Cheyenne Woods, coming off her freshman season as a member of the Wake Forest University women's golf team, carded a 75 in her first-ever appearance in an LPGA Tour event on Thursday at the Wegmans LPGA.


----------



## angdeer (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow I didnt even know that he had a niece that played.


----------

